# Nature's Variety Limited Ingredient Diet



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

JUST WANTED TO SHARE!!

So, Riley turned 4-years old in May. 
Many of you know about his issues with Food, etc.

Well once again, in about May of this year, he had yet another awful bought with some inflammation, allergy related issues.

The vet put him on Prednisone for 6-weeks... _which I was extremely Unhappy about_... as well as some Clavamox for any secondary infections that may pop up. At that time, the vet suggested a limited ingredient diet with one protein and one starch.... I went ahead and bit the bullet and put him on the Royal Canin Hydrolyzed Protein Food... I had started him on Wellness Salmon & Potato right before that... which, did not do well with his tummy. He was pooping 4 - 5 times a week... as well as an Extremely LOUD Gurggling Tummy and Stinky GAS!! :huh:

Before that, we had tried just about Every food on the market. I didn't want to continue feeding the Royal Canin because of the Crap Ingredients.

We had already tried just about everything, including:

FROMM, Orijen (throwing up... probably from the White Fish...), Acana (grey spots on tummy... probably from the potato...), Taste of the Wild, Stella & Chewy's, Darwin's, Primal, Canine Caviar (Throwing Up several times a Week... AWFUL Customer Service...) , Wellness Salmon & Potato (after 3-weeks... was doing Awful... pooping 4 - 5-times a day, with very loud Gurly Tummy...) even the Royal Canin Hydrolyzed Protein Prescription formula... (Crap ingredients... No Meat... won't feed it again...) on and on......

Clearly, he is EXTREMELY Sensitive to a Lot of foods...
Well, I recently had "Nutriscan" testing done and it came back that he Had a Bad Reaction to Potato, White Fish, Peanut Butter and Milk...

The Vet had told me that a LOT of the Limited Ingredient Diets are Not actually limited ingredient.... You need to look at the ingredients.... 

I decided to start feeding him the Nature's Variety limited Ingredient Duck Formual. He has been eating it for several weeks now and he is doing *Unbelievably "GREAT"* to the point I about to send a Testimonial to their website!!!! I could not be Happier. :chili: It is a True "Limited Ingredient" Diet, wherein the ingredients are basically Duck & Peas.... 

They also have 2 Vet Nutritionists on site... One of them used to Intern for Friendship Animal Hospital in DC, which is the place I take Riley for Emergency visits.

I am hoping this will be his food for a while, now. He has also had the Turkey Formula Limited Ingredient Diet and did well on that.

If he continues to do well, I will switch him to Nature's Variety premade Raw, which he has had before and always did Well on. I just want to at least give what he is eating now a good 12-week trial before switching it up.

I have also been giving him Animal Essential Probiotic & Enzymes, which have also seemed to really help!!!!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Great News...trial and error can sometimes be really hard, especially when it makes him feel bad. But at least you know your getting a solution.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Wow poor baby. Glad you found a good dog food.


----------

